# National Re-gifting Day - Dec.17



## Jace (Dec 17, 2021)

It's time to decide  who would enjoy some of your previous gifts more than you?

Re-wrap and send off to their new home.

Just _make sure you don't send one back to the person who gave it to you! .  _

Who's "the lucky person" to get your _special gift?_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 17, 2021)

It was always a source of amusement that the Jewish side of my family re-gifted regularly while the Catholic side acted like re-gifting was the 8th deadly sin.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

I never re-gift... but my daughter does it in a heartbeat with no conscience whatsoever... regardless of who she got the gift from


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I never re-gift... but my daughter does it in a heartbeat with no conscience whatsoever... regardless of who she got the gift from


I don't re-gift either, Hols .. rather, I donate the item to Goodwill or Sally Ann.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I don't re-gift either, Hols .. rather, I donate the item to Goodwill or Sally Ann.


Me too..Pinks


----------



## Jules (Dec 17, 2021)

If someone needed whatever I have tucked away in the cupboard, I’d regift if I were stuck having to give something.  I wouldn’t blink twice.    Basically, every gift goes to the Women’s Shelter.


----------



## Jace (Dec 17, 2021)

I have to admit..if it doesn't mean anything..under pressure..for something!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2021)

I don't re-gift.  I just donate to Goodwill.


----------



## Jules (Dec 17, 2021)

A neighbour gave me a crocheted dish cloth today. I know that she won’t be upset that I added it to a gift I’m giving to a friend.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 17, 2021)

Jules said:


> A neighbour gave me a crocheted dish cloth today. I know that she won’t be upset that I added it to a gift I’m giving to a friend.


Crocheted dish cloths are the bomb! They scrub without scratching. My cousin makes them for me.


----------



## Jules (Dec 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Crocheted dish cloths are the bomb! They scrub without scratching. My cousin makes them for me.


I’ll give one a try.  Maybe.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2021)

Reminds me of a poster I created in another life;


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 23, 2021)

I never knew there were so many alcoholic drinks that I didn't like. I've bottles of champagne,  prosecco, brandy and whiskey cream all of which are unlikely to be drunk.  There have been a few very 'Twee' gifts that we donate to charity shops (well away from home).
I really would prefer to exchange nothing more than a token gift.


----------

